# Low Life Video



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is a little video i put together of fly fishing the low winter tides of naples florida. Where the red fish are plentiful and the big snook come to play! Hope you all enjoy!  

https://vimeo.com/82794867


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is an absolutely sick video!!!!!!! I like that shot of you running right under the camera on the gheenoe. Like the camera was in tree or something. AWESOME.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

It came out really great!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Great video


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent! Enjoyed every second.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Great video reminds me of an area I grew up fishing down there.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

That was awesome! Good job!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job, Patrick!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

MORE!

Sick video!


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome video! Love the camera angles!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great work my friend.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

*NIIIIICCEEE*!!!

Good Fishing & Happy New Year!!!


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the love guys!


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

Really nice. Now I want to go fishing...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That took talent. I sent it to my grandson who I gave a 9 wt. for Christmas. Can't wait till it warms up.


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

LOVE THE VIDEO

I get drug down there from TLH like 3 times a year to see my wife's family, and while I love fishing with FIL all he wants to do is go to Caxambus and fish around the point there. He hates exploring and see's no point in fly fishing. Freaking kills me.


----------

